# Pot Luck Supper @ "The Dan"



## dutchman (Feb 11, 2012)

The TBG Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot will be held on March 17-18 At Holliday Park on Clarks Hill Reservoir. We'd like to have us another Pot Luck Supper on Saturday evening, March 17. We will start at 7:00 p.m. at the pavillion, just like last year. This thread will serve as our sign up sheet for what folks will commit to bring.

In addition to the things we will be eating, we will also need the following items:

Sweet Tea
Unsweet Tea
Other soft drinks
Ice
Plastic Cups
Paper Plates
Napkins
Plastic Eating Utensils

Your food items can be something that you made with your own hands or had your spouse to make. It can even be store bought. 

Over the past couple of years, our Pot Luck Supper has become one of the highlights of our annual State Shoot. Let's make this year's supper one to remember!

If you bring a food or drink item to share or supplies for the supper, see me when you get to the meal to have your name included in a drawing for a nice door prize. Only those folks who bring food, drink, or supplies for the potluck supper will be eligible for the drawing.

Ok, tell us what you'll bring and I'll start a list on this initial post and keep it updated as folks add to it.

The List

Main Dishes
Chicken & Sausage Jambalaya- Dutchman
Brunswick Stew - Dennis
Boston Butt - RogerB
Pork Tenderloin & Vegetables - Jake Allen
Boston Butt, 'cause you can never have too much pork - Necedah
Bacon on bacon - Buckbacks
Surf N Turf - Buckbacks
Chicken Brunswick Stew - Morning Hunter
Bucket of chicken - Charlie 2 Arrow
Venison tenderloin w/ horseradish sauce - Leon Scott
Chili - Red Arrow

Side Dishes
Suicide Potatoes (cooked with bacon, 'cause you never go wrong by adding bacon)- Dutchman
Baked Beans (with bacon, 'cause you can never go wrong by adding bacon) - RogerB
Mac & Cheese - Jeff Kitchens
Bacon - Buckbacks
Vegetable dish - HatchetbowDan

Salads and the like
Asian Cole Slaw - Jake Allen
Jalapeno Cole Slaw - GordieF
Potato Salad - TNGirl
Bacon - Buckbacks
Cucumber Salad - Allen Rosen

Bread
Rolls - TNGirl
Bacon - Buckbacks

Desserts
Strawberry Cobbler - Dutchman
Coconut Cake - TNGirl
Brownies - Grayseal
Turtle Triffle - Jeff Kitchens
Bacon - Buckbacks
Brownies - Morning Hunter
Cookies - Hogdgz
Chocolate Chip Cookies - Red Arrow

Drinks
TNGirl
Sweet Tea - Morning Hunter
Tea - Hogdgz
Soft Drinks - Hogdgz

Ice
Grayseal

Supplies
Plates - TNGirl
Plates - Chris Horsman
Cups - TNGirl
Cups - Chris Horsman
Bacon - Buckbacks
Bowls - Morning Hunter
Bowls - Chris Horsman
Bowls - Red Arrow
Spoons - Morning Hunter
Utensils - Chris Horsman


----------



## Dennis (Feb 11, 2012)

Put me down for Brunswick Stew


----------



## RogerB (Feb 13, 2012)

Put me down for a Boston Butt and a dutch oven of beans.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 13, 2012)

Please, count me in sir!

Dutch Oven Pork Tenderloin and Vegatables
Asian Cole Slaw


----------



## Gordief (Feb 13, 2012)

jalapeno cole slaw...


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 13, 2012)

coconut cake, potato salad, drinks, rolls, and will pick up some cups and plates.


----------



## RogerB (Feb 15, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Necedah (Feb 15, 2012)

Put me down for a Boston Butt to. There can never be enough pork.

Dave.


----------



## grayseal (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll bring some BROWNIES


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 17, 2012)

Turtle Triffle 

Mac and Cheese


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 24, 2012)

Can I bring just Bacon? You can add it to anything...


----------



## RogerB (Feb 24, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Can I bring just Bacon? You can add it to anything...



You can't hurt anything with bacon!  But you do have to bring something to add it to.  It will go lighter on you if you deside what else to bring, rather than letting Dutchman pick for you.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 24, 2012)

Put me down for a bucket load of chikin wangs.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 24, 2012)

RogerB said:


> You can't hurt anything with bacon!  But you do have to bring something to add it to.  It will go lighter on you if you deside what else to bring, rather than letting Dutchman pick for you.


Put me down for Bacon wrapped in Bacon w bacon on the side.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 24, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Put me down for Bacon wrapped in Bacon w bacon on the side.



I think I got it...check and see.


----------



## RogerB (Feb 25, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Put me down for Bacon wrapped in Bacon w bacon on the side.



There are some people that won't accept advice, no matter how sincere you are in giving it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 25, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Put me down for Bacon wrapped in Bacon w bacon on the side.



Bulbous bacon...


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 25, 2012)

Guess I will do my surf n turf n the dutch. Sausage and shrimp and I guess I'll add some Bacon to it. It will also have onions.green peppers and mushrooms.


----------



## RogerB (Feb 26, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Guess I will do my surf n turf n the dutch. Sausage and shrimp and I guess I'll add some Bacon to it. It will also have onions.green peppers and mushrooms.



now your talking


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 28, 2012)

bacon goes with about anything!!!!!!
And just because a name is down for that food item doesn't mean you can't bring more of it, like breads, drinks or ice, the things we always need extras of!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 1, 2012)

But wait, there's more. There will be a nice door prize given away at the potluck supper. If you bring one or more food items to the supper, your name will go into the hat for the drawing. Be sure to sign up to bring something so we'll know what we'll need when all is said and done...


----------



## grayseal (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll help with the ice, as much as my large cooler will hold.


----------



## morning hunter (Mar 6, 2012)

We will bring Chicken Brunswick Stew, sweet tea, brownies and bowls and spoons.  If there is anything you know of that you need, let me know.

Richard and Sally Foster


----------



## dutchman (Mar 7, 2012)

A few hints...


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking good!

Here is the pavillion we are able to use, (just in case of a little bit of rain);
big line last year.



Good ole cast iron


----------



## whossbows (Mar 7, 2012)

well i have never cooked in a dutch oven,but those pies shure look good,,next time i see  you jeff maybe you can give me some pointers and all i can get from here


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 12, 2012)

a bucket o chicken from me


----------



## dutchman (Mar 12, 2012)

I count 14 different names on the list in Post #1 of this thread. We are gonna need a few more folks to sign up to bring food and/or supplies. We sure don't need to run short. 

If you're gonna be there for the Potluck Supper, please add your name to this thread and volunteer to bring something to kick in. 

Many thanks...


----------



## Chris Horsman (Mar 13, 2012)

I`ll bring plates cups bowls and some utensils


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 13, 2012)

I will bring some more drinks, maybe some tea and soft drinks.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 13, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> I will bring some more drinks, maybe some tea and soft drinks.



Im gonna bring some Bacon


----------



## dutchman (Mar 14, 2012)

List has been updated...


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 14, 2012)

Is anybody bringing BACON this year????????


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 14, 2012)

I will also be bringing some cookies.


----------



## Red Arrow (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll bring chili, bowls, and chocolate chip cookies


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 15, 2012)

oh my............


----------



## dutchman (Mar 15, 2012)

buckbacks said:


>



I like it...


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 15, 2012)

buckbacks said:


>



eeeewwww, that would be grass!!! lol


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> eeeewwww, that would be gross!!! lol



Agree: Fizzy semi- sweet caramael colored water, slimed with bacon grease; nasty.

How about a granola bar, banana and a cold bottle of spring water? That's what Cheif1941 would have, I am sure of it.


----------



## markland (Mar 15, 2012)

If your still needing anything let me know I should be there late Fri night.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 15, 2012)

markland said:


> If your still needing anything let me know I should be there late Fri night.



whoooo hoooo!!!!!!! Mark Land's coming to play.....


----------



## markland (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeppers!  Not sure how serious I am going to be about shooting but I will have the Muzzy booth setup and bringing along some personal trade items as well.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 15, 2012)

markland said:


> Yeppers!  Not sure how serious I am going to be about shooting but I will have the Muzzy booth setup and bringing along some personal trade items as well.



Your full of                                                    excuses ain't ya ?


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 15, 2012)

'tis a mighty poor archer that doesn't keep a few excuses in his quiver!


----------



## markland (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh heck yeah I got a bunch of 'em but really I have only shot my bow 2 times since January and have just been so busy with work and stuff so I am really not prepared to shoot in a tournament but really excited to be a part of it and see so many great people again!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 18, 2012)

Another successful potluck supper at the state shoot. My personal thanks to everyone who participated. Couldn't have been a success without your contributions!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 18, 2012)

A few more.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 18, 2012)

Last ones...


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 19, 2012)

Great food and great people makes for a wonderful weekend. Thank you to everyone who helped make last weeked what it was.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like a great time was had by all!

Is that Steve in the awsome shirt?????


----------



## markland (Mar 19, 2012)

I would say it was a tremendous success!  I was so fat from eating too much I had to waddle around at the coon shoot and keep everybody else from shooting at me!  Thanks everyone, had a great time!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 19, 2012)

Too much good food!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 19, 2012)

Dennis said:


> Too much good food!



Never too much. You may have eaten too much...lol. I know I did.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 19, 2012)

Had a great time this weekend. special thanks to the Fosters for friday supper & the mornin coffee fix! that pot luck dinner was fit fer a king! It was good to finally meet some of you I've been readin' about & talking to for a while. Thanks to all for the great food & fellowship,cant wait till next year, maybe ill shoot better, but I doubt Ill ever eat better.See y'all in Appling!    Charles


----------



## dutchman (Mar 21, 2012)

The annual potluck supper is like the hokie-pokie.

It's what it's all about...


----------

